# Friski!



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a picture of Friski! I absolutely HATE any and all of Justin Bieber's music so when I found the poster in one of my magazines I gave it to Friski so she could lay on it, knowing she'd rip it up. :-D


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I thinks it's hilarious that cats love to lie on paper so much! XD

You hate Justin Bieber but you get "Pop Star" magazine? Hmm...lol jk


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol, I get it for the other stars. And most of the Justin Bieber pictures (there's actually not a whole lot but any I find) I put on my dart board but decided to give this one to Friski. Lol :-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha my cat loves to lay on paper! XD your cat is absolutely gorgeous!! :-D


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

How do you know your cat doesn't dig the biebs and is trying to start a scrapbook....


----------

